
Show HN: Karma.link – Bridging the gap between blockchain and classical systems - karma_link
https://github.com/karmarun/karma.link
======
karma_link
Hi HN, we're the team behind karma.link. We love Ethereum and think it's a
great technology. However, integrating conventional applications with
Ethereum-based blockchain networks is hard. This is why we created karma.link,
a small RPC server for business applications that bridges this gap. We aim to
demystify the technology and enable companies to take advantage of it in
everyday business. It's still VERY early stages but we've taken the leap and
open sourced our MVP. Any and all feedback, here or as Github-issue is much
appreciated. If you want to show your support, go ahead and give our repo a
star. Thank you.

